# Anyone make their own hangtags?



## comingup (Sep 21, 2007)

Does any one in here make there own hangtags? If so how do they do it - What kind of printer do you also use. Also if anyone has heard of people making their own hangtags, please inform on how they have done so. What is the best kind of printer to use, and the paper you would use. I wouldnt want to use regular computer paper obviously. Any suggestions or comments would be great

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mike63 (Jan 23, 2007)

comingup said:


> Does any one in here make there own hangtags? If so how do they do it - What kind of printer do you also use. Also if anyone has heard of people making their own hangtags, please inform on how they have done so. What is the best kind of printer to use, and the paper you would use. I wouldnt want to use regular computer paper obviously. Any suggestions or comments would be great
> 
> Thanks in advance


I make all of my business cards and hangtags. It helps that I am an artist so the information I'm providing is from me creating all of my own artwork. 

I am a stickler for quality but I can not aford the type of printer to provide me with the quality I feel that my artwork deserve. So I got an online print account with FedExKinkos. I create the artwork for my cards and hangtags an then email it to them, they print it with thier highly exspensive printers and I pick it up the next day. I like using the 11x17 10pt glossy card stock for my hangtags. I place as many 6.6 X 1.5 hangtags as possible on the print area. This cost me $2.75 per sheet. At 10 per sheet that is $.27 per hangtag. It really give it a professional finish. I also use Kinkos cutter when I pick it up. I use Corel mostly but you have to send the files in PDF.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

27 cents per tag is pretty expensive.

You can create all the artwork and send it to a company that prints hang tags. Even with the shipping added, you can beat 27 cents. This is with glossy, great card stock, and a hole added for attaching.


----------



## Mike63 (Jan 23, 2007)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> 27 cents per tag is pretty expensive.
> 
> You can create all the artwork and send it to a company that prints hang tags. Even with the shipping added, you can beat 27 cents. This is with glossy, great card stock, and a hole added for attaching.


I guess I should have asked if they are talking mass production or a small number of peices. I am creating mostly samples and some peices for street sales at this time.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, if you are doing small quantities, that would work great.

But, if you are getting close to spending around $60, then you can get a few hundred for around that price.


----------



## roryrosen (Jan 2, 2008)

what sites do you you guys suggest for doing this?


----------



## comingup (Sep 21, 2007)

If you are going about on making your own tags, A printer is obviously the key here. What do you guys suggest for printer use of making your own hang tags. Inkjet or Laserjet? Even if you don't make your hangtags, what is your input on this

Also is there any cheaper places on the internet to buy glossy printing paper from? A large selection would be great, Thanks


----------



## RoboLove (Oct 15, 2007)

I recommended to someone else doing what I do which is getting like 1000 x business cards made up but obviously the design of the business card would be your swing tag design.

This works out at about £0.03 per tag (GBP).

Then you just need a tagging gun which is about £12.00 (GBP) so the whole process is relatively cheap and still looks really good.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

That's a great idea that has been brought up several times.

A good deal, no doubt. £0.03 per tag (GBP), works out to just under 6 cents here. Not bad.

I got 5,000 business cards printed, both sides full color for about $85, shipping included. They are the exact same size as hang tags.

That's less than 2 cents per tag!

Of course you many may not need 5,000. But you can't beat less than 2 cents!!!!

I don't see the real benefit of doing it yourself, when you can get so much more, for much less, and without the time and energy expended to make them.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> That's a great idea that has been brought up several times.
> 
> A good deal, no doubt. £0.03 per tag (GBP), works out to just under 6 cents here. Not bad.
> 
> ...



I may try the business card route with our line...the onlu thing is they dont come pre-holed.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Got a drill?

Know anybody with a drill?

It doesn't take much to stack them up and get a drill with a small drill bit, and drill a tiny hole in them.

Otherwise, you can get a hole punch and do a few at a time. You just need to find a hole punch that punches a small hole. You don't need a regular size hole, but both the drill and the hole punch work great.

For those of you interested, I got my business cards here:

CLUBFLYERS.com

They print EVERYTHING, and cheaper than I could find all of the things I needed printed everywhere else. 

Their quality is excellent also. They printed my postcards for an event, my business cards, and will be doing my look book and line sheets in a couple of weeks.

Never had a problem, and was always satisfied with the work.


----------



## RoboLove (Oct 15, 2007)

i just pierce mine with the tagging gun and it looks fine and doesnt cost a penny or add an extra job to the list.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice tip! I'll have to give that a try!


----------

